# Unusually colored pigeons attract hawks, it's true



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

Treesa's third criterion (#3. "Is the bird predator-proof?") is a very valid point. According to the authoritative tome, Feral Pigeons, published by Oxford University Press, New York, "The most regular consequence of life in the wild is that unusual plumage color and pattern combinations are removed by predators. Many of these, such as house cats, Cooper's hawks, peregrine falcons, or goshawks organize their hunting on the basis of recognizing odd individuals. Successful hunting begins with focusing on one individual, which allows a single bird to be chased from a flock of dozens. One result is that 95% or more of the birds in feral groups will be in blue bar, blue checker, blue T, or spread plumages, with a few of the other possible plumages irregularly represented in the remaining birds." This means we must seriously reconsider releasing into the wild a pigeon that is not your standard-looking pigeon in terms of color and color pattern.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is the pigeon that stands out in the flock that the predator will focus on and pursue, so a blue bar would be as much at risk in a flock of white pigeons as a white pigeon in a predominantly blue bar flock.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Both good points, and I'd like to add to the list of predators, one rarely mentioned _The Motorist_ . I picked up a road kill two days ago at my overpass pigeons. It was very sad as next to this pijie, was the object of its desire when run down by the motorist. A piece of twine to build a nest with.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi fp,

How very sad.  

I also mourn the road kills, it is so unnecessary. I walk to the bus stop along a narrow cobbled street, it is barely the width of a car but still someone had managed to kill a white pigeon there. I could sit howl when that happens.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Many times, if a motorist would just stop and go back when they hit a bird, it could be saved. Often they are just stunned, but if left until they get their senses back, another vehicle will just finish the bird off. 

I have mentioned before that most of our rescues come from a particular bridge. This summer, we have not picked up a single pigeon from that bridge area but have seen several, many of them just little babies, that have been run over. My heart just weeps for the loss.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Once while I was driving fast and not paying too much attention, I saw, at the last minute, a pigeon in the middle of the street directly in front of my vehicle. I knew it was too late to hit the brakes because I had already gone past the spot where the lone pigeon was walking. "Oh, shoot," I said to myself, "Poor fella." Then, just as my heart started to sink, I looked in the rear-view mirror and caught a glimpse of this tailless pigeon ascending frantically. I was so relieved. A close call.
 
Another time while I was drying myself in my bathroom after a shower, I noticed a dove fly by the opened bathroom door. I thought I was seeing things, but when I went out into the kitchen to investigate, I saw my two cats in hot pursuit. Luckily, I managed to get the trembling creature before they did. With the dove cupped in my hands, I raced to the opened bedroom window and tossed it out into the air. A big mistake! The frightened dove flew straight into a tenement across the way. I watched it fall about three stories and land behind some bushes. The poor fella didn't make it. For the remainder of the morning, I kept calling myself a knucklehead. Too late, I realized that, instead of tossing him into the air while he was still very shaken from being chased by the cats, I should have waited for him to calm down. Then, I should have gently opened my hands and let him fly away on his own.


----------

